# Imperial Guard song (Lyrics only)



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

I just remembered this song i found aaagggeeessss ago, i have no idea where, but it is a great piece of work and thought i should share it with the rest of you Heretics. (To the beat of "I like big butts" 



)

*Cadians Fall Back*
*(By Solomon Chang)*

*I like big bugs and I cannot lie*
*You other gamers can't deny,*
*When y'all set up in an itty bitty space*
*All dat ForgeWorld in yo face.*

*You buy one, and it's not enough.*
*You notice those bugs are tough!*
*Deep in the funds they're tearing,*
*You're broke and you can't stop swearing.*

*Ooh yeah, when I play witcha,*
*It ain't a pretty pict-cha.*
*My homeboys try to warn me,*
*Those bugs I bought are gonna swarm me.*

*And so they're rushing us,*
*You say you wanna get in yer 'Russ,*
*And lose 'em, lose 'em,*
*Cause dem Tyranids are gruesome.*

*When they're advancing,*
*To hell with Glancing.*
*They'll Pen, when*
*They roll a successful Rend.*

*I'm tired of magazines*
*Getting emptied on those things.*
*Take the average Guardsman and ask him that,*
*Ya need an ordnance blast.*

*So, fellas (yeah). Fellas (yeah).*
*If you're out there fighting bugs (hell yeah),*
*You better flee them, flee them.*
*Flee those nasty bugs.*

*Cadians fall back!*
*(Eldar race but without the Shooty)*
*(Eldar race but without the Shooty)*
*(Eldar race but without the Shooty)*
*Cadians fall back!*
*(Eldar race but without the Shooty)*
*(Eldar race but without the Shooty)*

*I base 'em tall and big,*
*And when I'm stomping on Squigs.*
*I just can't help myself, I'm like a rich retard.*
*Well, here's my credit card.*

*I wanna take some home,*
*And unh! Unh! Pack 'em in foam.*
*I ain't talking 'bout sprues, boy,*
*'Cause plastic parts are made for toys.*

*I wannem resin parts to loosely*
*Fit without much trouble...*
*Damn, there's an air bubble.*
*Get me Green Stuff on the double.*

*So I'm lookin' through White Dwarf pics*
*Watchin' noobs play Apocalypse*
*You can have them Humies*
*I'll keep my army of Cooties.*

*A word to the punk who runs Sistas*
*I'm gonna git ya,*
*Make yer army (please do not swear) ya*
*But I gotta be straight when I say I wanna play*
*A Dawn of War Campaign*
*Maybe I'm insane*
*A lot of refs won't like this game.*
*'Cuz you said we're looty and shooty...*
*That's a race with a different name.*
*We're not green, but we're mean,*
*And we're munching on Celestine,*

*So ladies (yeah), ladies (yeah)*
*If you wanna share the fate of the Cadies (yeah)*
*Then turn around*
*Slug it out*
*Get dat white meat in our mouts.*

*Cadians fall back.*
*Cadians fall back.*

*[spoken]*
*Yeah baby*
*When it comes to the Hive Mind*
*Chapter Approved got nothin to do with my selection.*
*Three hundred and thirty six points?*
*Maybe if it's a Carnifex.*

*So your Scout Squads are all deadshots,*
*And you're bringing in a Dreadnought,*
*But Dreadnoughts ain't got the B'llistic Skill of a Deadshot.*
*My Fast Attack slot don't need guns,*
*Unless you run Telion.*
*You can buy wargear or pow'rups,*
*But please don't bruise my bugs.*
*Some Battle Brothers play that hard end*
*And run Tyrannic veterans.*
*I beat 'em and defeat 'em,*
*And I pull up quick to eat 'em.*

*The whole cosmos is our snack*
*Well you ain't down with that,*
*With our dronin' buzz and constant clickin'*
*And tongues a-flickin'.*

*To the Astropath in the mezzanine,*
*You ain't sent a thang.*
*Dat a bolter, on yer shoulder?*
*That's one tasty-looking soldier.*

*Some knucklehead tried to dis*
*My genestealer army list*
*Our next game he had chose to tank 'em*
*So my scuttlers go and outflank him.*

*So lads if a Bug's around*
*And you hafta go to ground.*
*Dial 1-900-solomon and see how wars are won.*

*Cadians fall back.*


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Should probably have made the title "Imperial / Tyranid song"


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

well.

Either I've had too much to drink or this is real.

probably the first one.


----------

